# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] πωλούνται λογω μετακόμισης μέρος τέταρτο

## KOKAR

Τηλεόραση LG 24 " 50€


Τηλεοραση Samsung 26" 65€


ρετρό ραδιοενυσχυτης ( θελει service ) 10€

----------


## nestoras

Πουλήθηκαν:

Τηλεόραση LG 24"

Τηλεοραση Samsung 26"

----------


## nestoras

Δόθηκε:

Ρετρό ραδιοενυσχυτης

----------

